# Why am I getting this message?



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

"

fluffygrrl has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
Is there anything I can do to reply on her message?

Fluffygrrl, are you reading this? I can't reply to your message.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2007)

Charlie:

This person was spamming a lot of the members with PMs she has been banned.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 31, 2007)

Gee, thanks, stupid me. Sounded like valid question. Live and learn.

Thanks again.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 31, 2007)

She got me too CharlieD!


----------

